# Nouvel ipod



## noz (8 Octobre 2004)

Alors, que pensez vous de cette rumeur qui semble assez solide sur le nouvel ipod ? 
Perso, je pense que c'est celui qui remplacera mon vieux 1G de 10 Go, qui commence à être un peu fatigué (un peu méga plein surtout... ça déborde !!) ...  :love:


----------



## minime (8 Octobre 2004)

La rumeur vient de ThinkSecret qui annonce l'arrivée prochaine, avant les fêtes de fin d'année, d'un iPod utilisant les nouveaux disques Toshiba 1,8" de 60 Go, de quoi engloutir 20 000 titres, 25 000 photos et 499 dollars.

Il permettrait de visualiser des images sur un écran couleur 2", ou sur une télé grace à une sortie vidéo, et d'effectuer des synchros avec une bibliothèque iPhoto.

ThinkSecret ne parle pas d'une éventuelle version PC&#8230;

Dans une dépêche datant de mars AppleInsider avait annoncé à peu près la même chose, mais ils pensaient à l'époque que ces fonctions seraient ajoutées à l'iPod 4G.

Depuis cet été on entend parler d'un disque Toshiba 1,8" de 60 Go, et d'une commande effectuée par Apple.


----------



## naas (8 Octobre 2004)

bah si c'est thinksecret c'est plus une rumeur alors  tu m'aurais dis apple insider bon d'accord mais la thinksecret :love:

_(j'aurais cru un mini mini ipod pour étoffer la gamme ...)_


----------



## air (8 Octobre 2004)

esperons que la sorti video ne serve pas uniquement a iphoto !!! (mais a tout ilfe+vlc et consort)
se serai le plus petit magnetoscope de l'histoire (archos le fait deja mais il faut des grande poche !!!)


----------



## bebert (8 Octobre 2004)

Sait-on si il sortira un mardi ?


----------



## Manu (8 Octobre 2004)

C'est assez chouette toute cette évolution de l'iPod; mais pourquoi diable Apple ne rajoute-t-il pas  même en option un airport pour streamer de la musique, les photos  et demain la vidéo depuis l'iPod?
Cela enverrait le fameux Média center de qui vous savez se ballader du coté de Longhorn.

Au moins je sais ce que je vais pouvoir m'offrir  comme cadeau de Noel!


----------



## fwedo (8 Octobre 2004)

t'as raison Manu, mais au lieu d'aller mettre un écran tout minus, apple ferait mieux d'orienter l'ipod vers le sans fil !
ou alors ils ressortent un ipalm et là chui d'ac (bien que ca n'aille pas fort du coté de ces machines en ce moment.....)


----------



## Manu (8 Octobre 2004)

Ce d'autant qu'il y a un vrai gachi avec 60 gigas de données. je crois que  30 gigas suffisent pour la musique, 10 pour les photos et 20 pour quoi une vingtaine de films en divx. Apple peut alors proposer carrément un retro-projecteur sous forme de dock pour l'iPod et en faire une source home vidéo. D'autant que ne l'oublions pas la prochaine version de quicktime de Tiger supportera la norme haute définition des  futurs DVD HD. 

Avec ça ils vont voler définitivement la vedette à Sony, Philips et autres comme ils l'ont fait pour .. l'iPod pour la musique.

En tout cas Apple a tous les ingrédients en place. Je suis sûr qu'ils doivent y penser. Le problème c'est la copie de films sur l'iPod. Encore une DRM en perspective.


----------



## ficelle (8 Octobre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> C'est assez chouette toute cette évolution de l'iPod; mais pourquoi diable Apple ne rajoute-t-il pas  même en option un airport pour streamer de la musique, les photos  et demain la vidéo depuis l'iPod?




tu avais raté mon superbe fake...







ce sera aussi mon cadeau de noel


----------



## air (8 Octobre 2004)

Ouais, mais en meme temps si certains actuellement utilise sur leur ipod des fichiers mp3 "illégaux", cela n'empéche pas apple de vendre des AAC légaux... 

Donc c'est juste une confiance vis a vis des consommateurs.... 
et si comme l'ITMS, il existais qqlqchose de similaire pour les films, je pense que certains preferaient les acheter que de se retrouver avec des films en mauvaise def "sous titré en japonnais" ... quand c'est le bon film !!!


----------



## air (8 Octobre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> C'est assez chouette toute cette évolution de l'iPod; mais pourquoi diable Apple ne rajoute-t-il pas  même en option un airport pour streamer de la musique, les photos  et demain la vidéo depuis l'iPod?



c'est vrai que maintenant brancher l'ipod a la TV avec des fils ca fais pas tres apple !!!

Donc quid de la liaison ????


----------



## steinway (8 Octobre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> La rumeur vient de ThinkSecret qui annonce l'arrivée prochaine, avant les fêtes de fin d'année, d'un iPod utilisant les nouveaux disques Toshiba 1,8" de 60 Go, de quoi engloutir 20 000 titres, 25 000 photos


 tres bonne nouvelle !!!



			
				MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> et 499 dollars.


en esperant que le _convertisseur $/¤_ de cupertino ne nous reserve pas encore de mauvaises surprises


----------



## flotow (8 Octobre 2004)

oui mais pour le sans fil avec la TV, il faut aussi une TV sans fil et je ne pense pas qu'apple va la faire, de plus que les concurrents ne le feront pas pour apple...

Donc, tt le monde aura son GROS cable iPod TV!
Sauf si la TV a un dock ipod integré que le recharge en meme temps!


----------



## Surfer Libre (8 Octobre 2004)

Enfin! Je l'attend depuis un moment celui-là et nous étions quelques uns à ne pas douter de l'arrivée prochaine d'un iPod couleur. 

L'iPod va enfin pouvoir passer dans ma poche et devenir l'accessoire relais entre le mac, l'appareil photo, la musique, etc, etc...

Cette mise à jour devait ce faire maintenant à l'heure ou la concurrence se fait de plus en plus pointue et propose désormais des balladeurs musicaux à disque dur de 20GO pour la taille approximative d'un iPod mini (Sony) ou des balladeurs musicaux/photo/video à DD pour la taille d'un iPod 20Go (Archos)...

Apple va t-elle généraliser l'écran couleur sur toute la gamme iPod (sauf mini) ou bien l'intégrer uniquement sur le haut de gamme? 
L'intégration à la suite iLife se fera à quel rythme? 
Les utilisateurs PC seront ils de la partie?
Le sans fil serat il l'étape suivante?

Bref, que du bonheur...
(je n'ai pas pu résister au fait de joindre le petit montage que j'avais fait il y a six mois environ. Pas si loin? :love


----------



## Manu (8 Octobre 2004)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> oui mais pour le sans fil avec la TV, il faut aussi une TV sans fil et je ne pense pas qu'apple va la faire, de plus que les concurrents ne le feront pas pour apple...
> 
> Donc, tt le monde aura son GROS cable iPod TV!
> Sauf si la TV a un dock ipod integré que le recharge en meme temps!



Qu'est ce que tu racontes!  Il y a bien sur  airport express une sortie mini-jack permettant de streamer  ta musique sur ta chaine hi-fi via un cable ad-hoc. on peut bien imaginer un cable video-in allant de l'aiport express vers la télé. Beaucoup de Telés possèdent des entrées de ce type pour permettre de brancher un camescope.


----------



## Manu (8 Octobre 2004)

air a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais en meme temps si certains actuellement utilise sur leur ipod des fichiers mp3 "illégaux", cela n'empéche pas apple de vendre des AAC légaux...
> 
> Donc c'est juste une confiance vis a vis des consommateurs....
> et si comme l'ITMS, il existais qqlqchose de similaire pour les films, je pense que certains preferaient les acheter que de se retrouver avec des films en mauvaise def "sous titré en japonnais" ... quand c'est le bon film !!!




Télécharger un morceau de musique ou un album OK. Mais un film cela demande quand même des tuyaux. Avec les débits actuels, c'est pas envisageable. Bien sûr tu  diras que certains téléchargent bien des vidéos. Oui mais en combien de temps. Ce qui est chouette et fait le charme te le succès de l'iTMS c'est le téléchargement quasi instantané.


----------



## ficelle (8 Octobre 2004)

faut pas trop s'emballer, la news de think secret parle de lecture photo, et d'une navigation tres rudimentaire.
il semble que meme la navigation par vignettes ne soit pas encore d'actualité.
en fait, cela devrait beaucoup ressembler aux fonctions qu'offre salling clicker couplé à iPhoto.
je suis impatient de savoir quels seront les formats d'image supportés. pour le jpeg, cela semble evident, mais pourra t'on visualiser des images pict, tiff, gif, png... et surtout photoshop avec des calques ?!?!
et pourquoi pas du pdf 
pour ne pas rater le shopping de noel, apple devra presenter son produit avant la fin octobre..... brrr... vite  :love:


----------



## olidev (8 Octobre 2004)

Peut-être en même temps que l'ITMS pan-Europe qui doit être présenté ce mois ci...


----------



## p4bl0 (8 Octobre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Ce d'autant qu'il y a un vrai gachi avec 60 gigas de données. je crois que 30 gigas suffisent pour la musique, 10 pour les photos et 20 pour quoi une vingtaine de films en divx. Apple peut alors proposer carrément un retro-projecteur sous forme de dock pour l'iPod et en faire une source home vidéo. D'autant que ne l'oublions pas la prochaine version de quicktime de Tiger supportera la norme haute définition des futurs DVD HD.
> 
> Avec ça ils vont voler définitivement la vedette à Sony, Philips et autres comme ils l'ont fait pour .. l'iPod pour la musique.
> 
> En tout cas Apple a tous les ingrédients en place. Je suis sûr qu'ils doivent y penser. Le problème c'est la copie de films sur l'iPod. Encore une DRM en perspective.


 Je ne suis pas trop d'accord avec tout ça !
 LE iPod, c'est LA musique.
 un appereil mono-fonction de qualité et c'est tout.
 Si Apple veut faire ça, c'est bien, mais sous un autre nom que iPod.


----------



## Surfer Libre (8 Octobre 2004)

Pourquoi limiter l'iPod à la musique quand il doit suivre son époque? La vocation de l'iPod n'a jamais été de se limiter seulement à la zique sans quoi Apple l'aurait baptisé "iMusic" ou un truc dans le genre.
Si l'iPod a commencé avec la musique c'est tout simplement qu'à l'époque ou il est sortis un iPod iLife avec écran couleur était peut réalisable et que les marchés liés à l'image numérique étaient émergeants.

Aujourd'hui tout le monde achète des appareils photo numérique à petit prix et l'iPod s'adresse aussi à tout le monde (ou presque...).

Un iPod ayant une vocation exclusivement musicale a néamoins sa place mais seulement à condition d'être ultra compact et bon marché. De toute évidence l'iPod mini va supplanter à terme son ainé et voir son prix diminuer à l'inverse de sa capacité de stockage. Seul un iPod iLife aura sa place à côté du mini et se positionnera comme une alternative aux balladeurs multimédia ultracompacts de la concurrence qui commencent à pousser comme des champignons. Il ne faut pas attendre qu'un marché arrive à maturité pour essayer de se positionner.

L'iPod premier du nom était en avance. L'iPod couleur a déjà un train de retard.

      :love:


----------



## naas (8 Octobre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ... et surtout photoshop avec des calques ?!?!
> et pourquoi pas du pdf ...


c'est vrai que la coté père noel il faut y croire :love:

bon par contre que cela gère le transfert de photos d'un appareil numérique avec un menu sommaire et un prevue niveaux de gris pourquoi pas


----------



## minime (9 Octobre 2004)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> L'iPod premier du nom était en avance. L'iPod couleur a déjà un train de retard&#8230; Il ne faut pas attendre qu'un marché arrive à maturité pour essayer de se positionner.



Apple a annoncé l'iPod en octobre 2001 (annonce d'un iPod utilisable sur PC seulement en juillet 2002), il est loin d'être le premier baladeur mp3. Sur qui était-il en avance ? Ah oui, le Dell Jukebox. 

Le tout premier doit être le Rio 300 (mémoire limitée à 32 Mo), dont il est question sur hardware.fr dès novembre 1998, trois bonnes années avant l'iPod. Rio a étoffé sa gamme de lecteurs à mémoire flash, avec par exemple le Rio 500 (mémoire 64 Mo, extensible jusqu'à 96 Mo) en 2000. En 2001 on pouvait également trouver des lecteurs de CD (MP3 gravés sur CD, soit ±12h de musique), puis enfin les premiers lecteurs intégrant un disque dur, comme l'Archos HD-MP3 Recorder (capacité 6 Go).

Avant que les disques durs atteignent un degré de miniaturisation suffisant, et commencent à représenter une alternative viable par rapport à la mémoire flash, il était impossible d'imaginer un appareil permettant de faire tenir toute sa discothèque dans le volume d'un paquet de cigarettes. Je ne suis pas certain qu'il aurait été utile pour Apple de se positionner avant avec un lecteur flash dont la capacité aurait été réduite à quelques dizaines de Mo, ou avec un lecteur CD encombrant.



			
				Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Si l'iPod a commencé avec la musique c'est tout simplement qu'à l'époque ou il est sortis un iPod iLife avec écran couleur était peut réalisable et que les marchés liés à l'image numérique étaient émergeants.



Apple, comme ses confrères, n'avait pas le choix. Toutes les autres applications imaginables (photo, vidéo) étaient carrément irréalistes à l'époque au vu de la capacité offerte par les disques. Les autres sont passés à la vidéo plus rapidement, mais pendant ce temps Apple s'est démené pour développer un iTunes Music Store qui restera la principale raison d'acheter un iPod, même après l'ajout de nouvelles fonctions comme la visualisation de photos.


----------



## naas (9 Octobre 2004)

disons qur tu as 2402 morceaux plus un os genre ... t... panther et quelques applis tu arrives a 15 Go de libre, sur ça tu mets tes films et hop cela devient utile :love:mais bon c'est un long a explquer au gens, alors tu leur dis 10000 chansons et la c'est ouaouh


----------



## air (9 Octobre 2004)

moi ,mis a part la musique, mon ipod me sert sutout a balader des gros fichiers (photoshop...), la fonction qui me plairait vraiment se serait plutot "home on ipod" et le tout bootable.

c'est vai que la fonction photo, c'est vraiment cool si c'est bien fait et qu'il ne faille pas rajouter 150 euro dans un accessoire suplémentaire !!!! (juste une petite prise ou cable firewire/usb).

Sinon pour les film c'est vrai que c'est long pour les télécharger, mais avec la démocratisation du haut débit, franchement y en aurait que pour 3 heures ou bien en streaming...


----------



## kisco (9 Octobre 2004)

le journal suisse romand 24 Heures à aujourd'hui publié - dans un de ses mini articles en marges - la rumeur de ThinkSecret !   

Si des journaux se mettent à publier des rumeurs, où va le monde !!


----------



## minime (9 Octobre 2004)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> les mini DD de 30 & 40 Go de l'ipod ont un espace de stockage assez large pour pouvoir penser à stocker d'autres choses que de la musique (de la photo,des mpeg 4 ect..)



J'ai cherché une date pour les jukebox vidéo, tomshardware.fr mentionne un Archos 10 Go avec écran LCD couleur de 237x234 pixels en juillet 2002, prix public conseillé 529 ¤. Début 2003 il coutait environ 500 ¤ d'après cet avis publié sur ciao.fr. Les prix sont sans doute plus sympa aujourd'hui, mais Apple fait la sourde oreille. C'est le danger de l'iPod, l'ouïe peut souffrir d'un usage trop prolongé.  



			
				kisco a dit:
			
		

> Si des journaux se mettent à publier des rumeurs, où va le monde !!



Ça peut arriver aussi aux médias traditionnels, l'agence Reuters avait relayé une rumeur d'iPod vidéo juste avant MacWorld 2003.


----------



## spyan (9 Octobre 2004)

Souvenez vous que Steve Jobs avait dit que " reagarder des photos sur un écrans de 2" ca ne devrait pas etre tres agréable..."        WAIT AND SEE


----------



## superseb (9 Octobre 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Souvenez vous que Steve Jobs avait dit que " reagarder des photos sur un écrans de 2" ca ne devrait pas etre tres agréable..."        WAIT AND SEE




de ça je m'en souviens...


----------



## Surfer Libre (10 Octobre 2004)

Pour répondre a MiniMe, quand je dit que l'iPod était en avance et que l'iPod couleur a déjà un train de retard, c'est en rapport avec la maturité du marché bien évidemment. Archos a toujours été à la pointe dans ce secteur, aujourd'hui plus que jamais avec des progrès conséquents en matière de design et de compacité. Mais c'est Apple qui a le plus contribué à développer le marché des balladeurs à DD.


Ce que je redoute, c'est que l'iPod couleur se limite au haut de gamme à 60Go pour débuter. Cela le rendrais plus gros (+2mm d'épaisseur selon thinksecret) et le réduirait à une utilisation élitiste. On pourrait s'attendre à un poids d'environ 200g alors qu'un modèle équivalent avec un DD de 20Go pourrait afficher une ligne et des tarifs plus légers et convenir à de nombreux utilisateurs (d'accord avec Jerho :rateau: ).

Si Apple ne baisse pas considérablement le prix des iPod 20Go actuels le consomateur risque de se sentir lésé en comparaison et un effet massif d'attente de la généralisation de la couleur pourrait plomber en partie les ventes qui seront de toute façon excellentes.

Les prix pourraient baisser avant les fêtes. Ce qui mettrait tout le monde d'accord.


----------



## minime (10 Octobre 2004)

Les modèles actuels sont vendus 299$ (349¤) et 399$ (459¤). Selon Think Secret l'iPod 60 Go viendrait se poser comme une fleur sur les sommets à 499$ (ce qui ferait ±579¤ ?).

Steeve, oublie pas de revoir le taux de change. 

Suite à un article d'iPodLounge j'avais noté l'évolution de la gamme iPod depuis les origines dans ce thread, avec les fonctionnalités et les prix en zeuros.


----------



## ficelle (10 Octobre 2004)

ce qui serait vraiment interessant, c'est qu'apple integre la technologie Pictbridge afin d'imprimer directement les clichés sur les imprimantes compatibles, mais egalement le transfert de toute données en provenance d'un support massstorage, comme en sont capables beaucoup de petits serveurs autonomnes (NAS).
du coup, n'importe quelle clée usb ou carte mêmoire pourrait causer avec l'iPod  :love:


----------



## Alias (11 Octobre 2004)

C'est vrai, un nouvel iPod est sur le point de sortir.
Toujours le même look blanc nacré mais avec écran couleur haute résolution.
De plus, il se murmure qu'un nouvel accessoire l'accompagnera : un clavier.
Enfin, un lecteur de supports amovibles couronnera le tout.

Bravo Steve, tu viens de ré-inventer l'iBook 12" ...


----------



## La mouette (11 Octobre 2004)

Je me trompe peut-être mais l'Ipod 4G a déjà un écran couleur, dont seul les niveaux de gris sont utilisé.
On n'aura surement droit à un iPod 60Go et pour les 4G existant une mise à jour firmware pour voir les fours des disques en couleur sur l'écran.
De toute façon les prob. d'autonomies et la taille ridicule de l'écran ne permettent pas de faire beaucoups plus...des photos...à la limite mais faut vraiment vouloir...


----------



## Macintosheux (11 Octobre 2004)

Alias a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, un nouvel iPod est sur le point de sortir.
> Toujours le même look blanc nacré mais avec écran couleur haute résolution.
> De plus, il se murmure qu'un nouvel accessoire l'accompagnera : un clavier.
> Enfin, un lecteur de supports amovibles couronnera le tout.
> ...


Où as tu vu une rumeur sur un clavier ?


----------



## La mouette (11 Octobre 2004)

Macintosheux a dit:
			
		

> Où as tu vu une rumeur sur un clavier ?



Dans un kinder surprises


----------



## tyler_d (11 Octobre 2004)

​


> Pour répondre a MiniMe, quand je dit que l'iPod était en avance et que l'iPod couleur a déjà un train de retard, c'est en rapport avec la maturité du marché bien évidemment.​
> ​


​​
Mais qui affirme que le marché des balladeurs mp3 est mure ????​
celui des app. photos numériques je veux bien, mais des balladeurs mp3, ont est presque encore dans la "niche"...​​
Alors apple a encore le temps de profiter de son ipod mono-fonction !​
Quel est l'intéret d'avoir des photos sur l'ipod ? je rapelle juste que la plupart des appareils photos sont livrés avec un cable qui le relis à la TV !!!!​​
je ne comprend pas cette volonté de vouloir un ipodàtoutfaire ?​​
Qq'un parlait de téléphone, ok, mais l'écran couleur sur un portable est apparu en meme temps que la fonction app. photo ! donc utilité de l'écran couleur est tout vu ! tandis que sur l'ipod...​ou alors ça serait une nouvelle plateforme numérique portable, incluant aussi les vidéos...​​
*et vous semblez oublier la batterie ! Connaissez vous les durées de batteries des app numériques (Cam DV et app numérique !) surement pas 8 heures !!!!!*​​
Je pense que la vraie révolution qui manque à l'ipod c'est le sans fil !​


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (11 Octobre 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> *et vous semblez oublier la batterie ! Connaissez vous les durées de batteries des app numériques (Cam DV et app numérique !) surement pas 8 heures !!!!!*​​



Pas si fort  




			
				tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que la vraie révolution qui manque à l'ipod c'est le sans fil !​



D'accord la dessus, avec juste en plus l'écran couleur.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## La mouette (11 Octobre 2004)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:
			
		

> D'accord la dessus, avec juste en plus l'écran couleur.



C'est déjà un écran couleur avec un firmeware bridé...


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (11 Octobre 2004)

Encore mieux, qu'ils débrident alors comme ça le mien prendra un coup de jeune  

A bientôt  


Laurent


----------



## nyccops (11 Octobre 2004)

Ouais bon alors... Il est beau ! ca y'a rien a dire ! mais bon je vois pas trop a quoi ca ser 60 giga ! ca fait un trop non ! Et puis non il fait chere quand meme ! ET puis non non plus ! je viens de m'acheter le nouveau 20 giga ! ca me ferait chier qu'il soit déjà à la rue ! et pis non et pis non et pis non ! je veux paaaaaaaas! 
Non pour etre serieux ! un ecran couleur, 60 giga... c que du gadget ! Mais ce n'est que mon humble avis!


----------



## La mouette (11 Octobre 2004)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:
			
		

> Encore mieux, qu'ils débrident alors comme ça le mien prendra un coup de jeune
> 
> A bientôt
> 
> ...



En fin d'année...voir un peu avant


----------



## air (11 Octobre 2004)

nyccops a dit:
			
		

> Ouais bon alors... Il est beau ! ca y'a rien a dire ! mais bon je vois pas trop a quoi ca ser 60 giga ! ca fait un trop non ! Et puis non il fait chere quand meme ! ET puis non non plus ! je viens de m'acheter le nouveau 20 giga ! ca me ferait chier qu'il soit déjà à la rue ! et pis non et pis non et pis non ! je veux paaaaaaaas!
> Non pour etre serieux ! un ecran couleur, 60 giga... c que du gadget ! Mais ce n'est que mon humble avis!



comme tu dis cela n'engage que toi !!! Par contre moi j'acheterais que le 60, en dessous je peut pas mettre tout ce que je veux dedans !!! Maintenant j'te comprend c'est chiant d'avoir du matosse has been en 6 mois... mais c'est a priori la regle dans l'informtique voir meme toute l'elctronique !!???


----------



## Surfer Libre (12 Octobre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je me trompe peut-être mais l'Ipod 4G a déjà un écran couleur, dont seul les niveaux de gris sont utilisé.
> On n'aura surement droit à un iPod 60Go et pour les 4G existant une mise à jour firmware pour voir les fours des disques en couleur sur l'écran.
> De toute façon les prob. d'autonomies et la taille ridicule de l'écran ne permettent pas de faire beaucoups plus...des photos...à la limite mais faut vraiment vouloir...


J'avais lu ça aussi, mais personne à ma connaissance ne l'a réellement démontré. De plus la résolution de l'iPod couleur serait plus fine, ce qui suffit à exclure le modèle actuel.
Aussi, l'introduction de la couleur par le haut de gamme pourrait gagner les autres modèles plus vite que prévu. Apple pouvant ne maintenir qu'un iPod classic N/B.

Les gammes pourraient prendre cette allure dès janvier :

*- iPod couleur 30Go et 60 Go*(aux tarifs des 20Go et 40Go actuels)
*- iPod 20Go*(modèle actuel maintenu avec un prix à la baisse)
*- iPod mini ± 6Go*(le maintien du mini 4Go moins cher étant incertain)

Maintenant ce n'est qu'une supposition.


----------



## La mouette (12 Octobre 2004)

La personne qui me l'a dit est très bien informée au sujet de Apple. Ce qui me fait croire l'histoire du firmware bridé, c'est qu'au lancement de l'iPod 4G on nous a parlé de petites surprises cachée dans ce iPod..de plus faut pas oublier le problème d'autonomie que créerais la couleure, déjà que l'iPod même 4G n'est pas un foudre de guerre à ce niveau


----------



## Surfer Libre (12 Octobre 2004)

Pour ce qui est de l'autonomie, la concurrence nous a montré que l'on pouvait faire aussi bien que l'iPod 4G avec un écran couleur LCD de petite taille. Cela est maintenant acquis.

Par contre pour ce qui est de faire tourner l'iPod actuel en RVB, je demande à voir pour y croire. Mais cela semble s'éloigner de la rumeur pour rejoindre le phantasme, même si ce serait une sacré surprise et ferait un énorme coup de pub pour l'iPod.


----------



## air (12 Octobre 2004)

jsute un p'tit recoupement d'idées, les ecrans OLED ne consomment-ils pas moins que les LCD classiques ???

Je sais pas ou en est cette technologie mais ca fait longtemps qu'on en parle non ???


----------



## Manu (12 Octobre 2004)

air a dit:
			
		

> jsute un p'tit recoupement d'idées, les ecrans OLED ne consomment-ils pas moins que les LCD classiques ???
> 
> Je sais pas ou en est cette technologie mais ca fait longtemps qu'on en parle non ???




Les LCD sur mini écran ont vachement évolués. On parle d'ailleurs d'une bombe de Motorola (que j'attends avec impatience et que je marierai avec mon PowerBook G5 de l'année prochaine), un téléphone mobile,   tout en Alu  extra plat le RAZR V3  qui aura le plus bel écran des mobiles, compatible MPEG4 et  avec l'iTMS.

Je crois que l'iPod 5G sera du même callibre. L'année prochaine va être une grande année. Avec Tiger en ligne de mire.


Tout sur le RAZR V3 de Moto

RAZR V3


----------



## emge (12 Octobre 2004)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:
			
		

> Pas si fort
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tout à fait...     
et le bluetooth aussi   
et la FM ? oh oui ! la FM aussi    
et une batterie amovible tant qu'on y est pour en avoir une de rechange et doubler l'autonomie...  :rose: j'ai peur d'abuser !?
Mais Noël approche et on peut rêver non ?


----------



## macinside (12 Octobre 2004)

même reuters reprend think secret

_Des sites internet prédisent l'arrivée d'un iPod photo 


SAN FRANCISCO (Reuters) - Les sites internet des fans d'Apple spéculent sur l'arrivée d'un iPod de 60 gigaoctets, doté d'un écran couleur de deux pouces et capable de se synchroniser avec iPhoto, le logiciel de gestion des photos numériques de la firme à la pomme.


Le site de rumeurs Think Secret (www.thinksecret.com), évoquant "des sources très fiables", croit savoir que le nouveau baladeur numérique d'Apple sera lancé dans moins de 60 jours, juste à temps pour les fêtes de fin d'année.


Ces spéculations font suite au lancement en août dernier par Toshiba d'un mini-disque dur de 60 gigaotects au format 1,8 pouce. Le fabricant japonais fournit déjà à Apple les disques durs qui équipent les iPod actuels.


Apple s'est refusé à tout commentaire.


"L'iPod a le potentiel pour évoluer en une puissante plate-forme de divertissement", a indiqué Tim Bajarin, un analyste du cabinet Creative Strategies, tout en précisant n'avoir aucune information sur la sortie prochaine d'un iPod de plus grande capacité, dont certains observateurs estiment qu'il pourrait coûter aux alentours de 500 dollars.


Si les rumeurs sont avérées, les analystes estiment que le nouvel iPod concurrencera directement Microsoft sur le segment des accessoires média. 
_


----------



## tyler_d (12 Octobre 2004)

> tout en Alu extra plat le *RAZR V3* qui aura le plus bel écran des mobiles,


niveau écran je te conseille d'aller voir du coté des nouveau sony erricson, et tu verra que ce qui existe aujourd'hui est tout à fait suffisant...

d'autant que niveau design, motorala c'est tjs pas ça.... certe il est plat mais qu'est ce que c'est que ce bas de téléphone et cet ensemble carré ??? enfin, les gouts et les couleurs...


Et concernant l'ipod (le sujet principal qd meme), c'est dingue que tous les sites reprennent l'info !

je commence à y croire de plus en plus....


----------



## sylko (12 Octobre 2004)

Ensuite viendra la miniaturisation des iPod.


----------



## La mouette (12 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite viendra la miniaturisation des iPod.



Pour les téléphone mobiles ce serait parfait !!


----------



## krigepouh (12 Octobre 2004)

Si tout le monde si met maintenant, on est pas sorti de l'auberge mes amis 
Apple, qui ne sont pas des rapides, sortirait un "new" iPod pour Noël, j'ai du mal à le croire.


----------



## sylko (12 Octobre 2004)

Il me semble que c'est aujourd'hui, que Microsoft annonce des produits multimédia, à Los Angeles, non?


----------



## vincmyl (13 Octobre 2004)

On s'en fou de crosoft


----------



## naas (13 Octobre 2004)

On est un con


----------



## nicogala (13 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> On est un con


 Tu ne crains pas d'avoir été trop subtil là ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> On est un con



on ne peut pas toujours faire des phrases avec plus de 5 mots


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> On est un con



ce n'est qu'une rumeur (un technicien Apple me l'a dit)


----------



## nicogala (14 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> on ne peut pas toujours faire des phrases avec plus de 5 mots


 Je dirai même plus : "On" ne peut *toujours pas * faire des phrases avec plus de 5 mots :rateau:


----------



## je@nnot (14 Octobre 2004)

[mode newbie] on 

Bon deux articles en Deux jours dans les gratuits de Marseille ça fait beaucoup pour une rumeur ou c'est normal ?

[/mode newbie] off


----------



## Macintosheux (14 Octobre 2004)

Ce matin dans un quotidien gratuit de Lyon (20 minutes), ThinkSecret et le vPod, DD de 60 Go, etc...  
Si les rumeurs sortent dans les journeaux maintenant...  
Si il sort cet iPod couleur, ca va faire un bruit...


----------



## naas (14 Octobre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> ..."On" ...


est un con  , mais free c'est bien aussi


----------



## iSimon (19 Octobre 2004)

Le magazine Forbes annonce des iPod tout noirs...
Après les Black Eyed Peas, les black iPod   

 :rose: 


Ok, je sors...


----------



## ymer (20 Octobre 2004)

Comme de par hasard, c'est bientôt la fin de l'offre très intéressante pour les étudiants sur l'Ipod (200 euros de reduc sur un portable plus un Ipod).
Or, on sait très bien que ce genre d'offre avantageuse est parfaite pour faire partir les stocks avant la présentation des nouveaux produits... (il y avait de grosses reduc sur les ecrans avant la sortie des nouveaux, et déjà des offres alléchantes avant la dernière mise à jour d'Ipod il me semble)
Fin de cette offre: fin octobre.
Je paris pour l'annonce d'une mise à jour de l'Ipod entre le 1 et le 15 novembre   
Si il propose la lecture de films, J'aurais personnellement plus de mal à croire les affirmations de Steve...


----------



## Surfer Libre (21 Octobre 2004)

Il y a un flou entre ce pseudo événement attendu d'un iPod Noir "à la sauce U2" très anecdotique, et la sortie prochaine annoncée par thinksecret du iPod à écran couleur qui est une vraie nouveauté...

Ces deux évènements pourraient coincider ou pas? Tel est la question.
Mais l'idée de différencier le design de l'iPod photo simplement par une teinte noire me semble crédible.
Selà simplifierait l'offre Apple auprès du public :
1/ iPod mini funs et multicolores
2/ iPod musical classique blanc et élégant
3/ iPod photo (video?) noir et puissant

Ca pourrait se tenir... 
Maintenant si tel n'est pas le cas, la série des iPod noirs pourrait n'être qu'une parenthèse (un peut comme les iMac flower pomer). 

Ceci dit, on devrait être fixé dans les semaines à venir!


----------



## Surfer Libre (21 Octobre 2004)

Ca pourrait donner quelque chose comme ça! (J'avoue que ca fait un peut peur  )


----------



## Surfer Libre (21 Octobre 2004)

Ou même seulement à ça (compatible U2 uniquement :love: )


----------



## air (21 Octobre 2004)

il y a deja des ipod noir, l'un vendu par jaguar (ou une autre marque de caisse british), et l'autre dispo et visible chez colette a paris, par contre plus cher que le blanc !!

Donc si un ipod noir est annoncé ce serait juste une democratisation, pas une nouveauté.
A moins biensur qu'il est de vraies nouvelles fonctions !!


----------



## fwedo (22 Octobre 2004)

l idee de motif aux couleurs douces me semble pourtant plus #apple# que le noir...ca fait un peu sony and co cette couleur je trouve...apple s etait demarque en utilisant le blanc, le silver et la couleur (flower power etc....) j aimais bien moi...


----------



## flotow (22 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est qu'une rumeur (un technicien Apple me l'a dit)


et oui, mais il raconte souvent ca... et c'est faux...
a voir!


----------



## manustyle (22 Octobre 2004)

IL faudrait qu'il soit laqué noir, comme les pianos, ce serait du plus bel effet.


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Octobre 2004)

_Je ne savais pas trop ou poster ça donc je l'ai mis dans les rumeurs, libre de le déplacer au modos._





MiniMe : comme il est déjà question de l'iPod/U2 dans ce sujet j'ai déplacé ton message ici.



			
				clubic.com a dit:
			
		

> Comme le révèle la presse américaine dans sa globalité ce matin, Apple présentera une édition spéciale de son baladeur audio numérique iPod, la semaine prochaine. La présentation qui sera animée par Steve Jobs, le président de la firme et par certains membres du groupe U2, dévoilera un iPod à l'effigie du célèbre groupe irlandais. Cet iPod qui sera marqué du logo U2, embarquera sur son disque en standard le dernier et nouvel album du groupe "How to Dismantle an Atomic Bomb".
> 
> A noter qu'Apple aurait réussi à obtenir l'exclusivité temporaire pour la mise en vente de cet album sur Internet, qui sera donc proposé sur le service iTunes Music Store à un prix qui devrait logiquement être de 10¤. Les autres détails concernant "l'iPod U2" seront dévoilés le 26 octobre prochain.


 voila ma question, cet iPod sera une série limité, c'est sur. Sera-t-il disponible en france, plus cher, seulement sur l'Apple Store???
 et serez-vous tentez par ce produit?


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Octobre 2004)

air a dit:
			
		

> il y a deja des ipod noir, l'un vendu par jaguar (ou une autre marque de caisse british), et l'autre dispo et visible chez colette a paris, par contre plus cher que le blanc !!



Mais ces iPods noirs sont produits par Apple ou Jaguar et Colette ont acheté des iPods blancs et les ont colorés eux-même?

A. qui voudrait avant tout une vraie entrée audio et un enregistreur en temps réel en mp3 sur les nouvels iPods...


----------



## air (24 Octobre 2004)

je ne sais pas par qui il sont fabrique les noirs existants (3G au passage) par contre ce que je peux dire c'est qu'il sont jolis et bien fait, ca fait pas peinture rajouté !!!

Pour les fonctionnalité du futur ipod chacun vois midi a sa porte !!!


----------



## tyler_d (25 Octobre 2004)

toute cette histoire autour d'un baladeur U2... mais c'est pas un peu "has been" U2 ?


perso je trouve que leur image ne s'accorde pas avec celle d'apple et de l'ipod, ou alors pour les ex-68ares...qui croient encore etre dans le coup.


----------



## Manu (25 Octobre 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> toute cette histoire autour d'un baladeur U2... mais c'est pas un peu "has been" U2 ?
> 
> 
> perso je trouve que leur image ne s'accorde pas avec celle d'apple et de l'ipod, ou alors pour les ex-68ares...qui croient encore etre dans le coup.



Les ex-68 ares comme tu dis c'est les Stones, Led zeppelin, etc mais pas U2 qui date des années 80!


----------



## Surfer Libre (25 Octobre 2004)

Oui mais Bono est pote avec Steeve Jobs. J'espère que Steeve n'a pas fait la connaissance de Yvette Horner ou de Serge Lama lors de sa dernière visite dans l'exagone! :rateau:
On pourrait avoir des surprises...


----------



## Moof (25 Octobre 2004)

Yvette Horner, c'est impossible, elle déteste le Mac. Elle prétend que l'accordéon à 1 bouton, c'est une hérésie.


----------



## Surfer Libre (25 Octobre 2004)

Apple serait sur le point de sortir un iPod "Yvette Horner" bleu blanc rouge en malaquite destiné au marché gréco-japonais. Il serait doté d'une trentaine de boutons et d'un ingénieux système à soufflets pour naviger dans le menu. Le tout dans seulement 6159 grammes!

Quand à l'iPod "Serge Lama" en hommage à son grand succès international "Je suis malaaadeeeuu". Il se murmure qu'il tomberait toujours en panne, serait buggé par des virus et aurait une autonomie des plus courte... Microsoft serait sur les rang pour reprendre le projet.

:love:


----------



## je@nnot (26 Octobre 2004)

A quelle heure on sera fixer ?


----------



## sylko (26 Octobre 2004)

je@nnot a dit:
			
		

> A quelle heure on sera fixer ?


Dès 19 heures, ce soir.


----------



## je@nnot (26 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Dès 19 heures, ce soir.




Merci


----------



## appleman (26 Octobre 2004)

et ben ils nous font attendre! La présentation à lieu où?


----------



## Macintosheux (26 Octobre 2004)

California Theatre in San Jose, Calif

L'article original : http://www.macworld.com/news/2004/10/18/event/index.php/?lsrc=mcrss-1004


----------



## je@nnot (26 Octobre 2004)

http://www.macminute.com/2004/10/26/photoipod/


Apple introduce iPod Photo

no comment.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (26 Octobre 2004)

40 et 60go

Waiting for les prix


----------



## Surfer Libre (26 Octobre 2004)

Moi qui hésitais entre l'ipod photo et l'iPod U2, nous voilà servi.

L'iPod propose maintenant une gamme qui convient à de multiples utilisateurs. ca va faire mal.

Rest à attendre les tests de l'iPod photo qui n'a pris que quelques grammes par rapport à l'iPod 40Go classique mais gagne encore trois heures d'autonomie supplémentaire.

Le iPod 5 Go à roue mécanique des débuts à pris comme un coup de vieux ce jour. :love:


----------



## Surfer Libre (26 Octobre 2004)

Selon macbidouille :
Capacités : 40 et 60 Go pour respectivement 569 et 679,01 euros (499 et 599 dollars US).
Caractéristiques : 182 g et 104 x 61 x 19 mm, livrés avec la station d'accueil. Ecran de 5 cm de diagonale (comme l'iPod classique).
Les formats de photos gérés sont : JPEG, BMP, GIF, TIFF et le PNG.
Disponible sous 1-2 semaines sur l'Apple Store.

C'est pas donné par rapport à la concurence pour le moment mais le 40Go est au même prix que l'iPod 5Go des débuts. De toute façon rien ne sert de rendre les prix trop bas si la production n'arrive pas à suivre...

Le balladeur ideal pour accompagner un iMac G5 :love:

Le site francais n'est pas complètement actualisé en ce qui concerne les prix, mais ils n'annonce un poids que de 159g (comme l'iPod classique 20Go/à vérifier)!


----------



## je@nnot (26 Octobre 2004)

Pourquoi la Maj auto ne marche pas ?


----------



## fubiz (26 Octobre 2004)

Sublime le nouveau iPod spécial U2 !


----------



## minime (27 Octobre 2004)

Il ne s'agit plus de rumeurs. Snif.  

Les nouveautés ont déménagé dans le sujet iPod Photo, iTunes Music Store et autres annonces et dans les forums iGeneration.fr.


----------

